

Show HN: Jekyllhub - Blogging. For Developers. - agius
https://jekyllhub.com

======
zalew
Putting the idea of paid static blogging with git aside, I'd like to notice
something about the pricing model: Flickr costs $20 per year, they provide
advanced well-designed idiot-proof tools to manage and edit your unlimited
hell a lot of bandwidth consuming pile of photos as well as a lot of exposure
if someone needs it. Jekyllhub costs of running are a tiny little fraction of
that, not to say much more closer to zero, yet it costs $50, and from what I
understand the only additional value it provides over self-hosting jekyll
(which is self-hosting a few html files) it's an online wysiwig. Not to
mention all selling points (git, markdown, etc..) target a tech-savvy crowd
probably with their own servers. I'm confused. While I can support the shift
towards paid services, this offer doesn't convince me at all.

------
dysoco
Looks really neat, however I wouldn't pay for it having free alternatives.

------
vishnumenon
This is honestly a great idea. I just don't know how much of the audience
would pay when github, for example, is free. The Developer 'ethos' seems to be
more focused on doing it yourself. Still, Cool

